# Classic Beer Can Targeting Afternoon



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Here's some bits of my can destruction afternoon. Shooting an "oldie" from my chest of treasures, made by E~Shot. Hope you like it!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video Thanks for sharing


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> Fun video Thanks for sharing


Thanks sir!!!

Had fun in making it too 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting! I just hope that the beer is really terrible and not worth drinking?!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> Great shooting! I just hope that the beer is really terrible and not worth drinking?!


Thanks, my friend!!

LOL!!  By the price of the pack, I must have done a favor to my bladder!!

I'm not eager in trying this brand.

Cheers ...Q



Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy!!


Thank you for watching, Ibojoe!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting . What happened to your band after that 2nd lighter shot ? :lol:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting . What happened to your band after that 2nd lighter shot ? :lol:


Hello Treefork!!!

Hope you're fine, my friend :wave:

Well, I asked that question myself after reviewing the video  LOL!!

Most unusual: the marble was shot, with precision, and after relaxing, one of the bands simply tear, without any snaps or slaps!!

I'm testing a new brand, Precise Bands. The y pack a lot of power and speed, but they seem to be more flimsier than Theraband ones.

...I guess the Gods of slingshot were with me today!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting . What happened to your band after that 2nd lighter shot ? :lol:
> ...


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

That was some good shooting. You been on a video kick already subscribed to see what destruction you cause next.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice fun shooting. If thats a price thats doing you a favour, hate to know how cheap it is... not like beer in PT is by any means pricy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dogcatchersito said:


> That was some good shooting. You been on a video kick already subscribed to see what destruction you cause next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


THANK YOU so much for liking it, sir!!

I do intend to do some more videos. I will get better in each of one, hopefully.

But at the same time, I don't want to loose that "amateurish" feeling to it.

Next one will be penetration tests LOL!! 

Cheers ...Q



mattwalt said:


> Nice fun shooting. If thats a price thats doing you a favour, hate to know how cheap it is... not like beer in PT is by any means pricy.


LOL!!!  This one is not the finest choice, believe me.

Nevertheless, it is German and must be taken into some consideration as a beverage.

But it was almost as cheap as the slingshot ammo. Unbelievable!

And you're right: In terms of food and drinks, Portugal is one of the best quality/price ratio there is.

...and Portuguese beer!!! I would never BLAST that precious liquid!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Kalevala said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


Thank you Kalevala!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Portugal does make fine beer. 

After being in the Uk paying almost 1/10 for a bottle was crazy...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Portugal does make fine beer.
> 
> After being in the Uk paying almost 1/10 for a bottle was crazy...


Cheerio, old boy!

Fancy a Portuguese pint????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOl - the only Portuguese Pint I have had was some 'craft' IPA - was very badly over-hopped  - I'll stick to Super Bock - BTW this available on tap? Not seen anywhere like this only bottles...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> LOl - the only Portuguese Pint I have had was some 'craft' IPA - was very badly over-hopped  - I'll stick to Super Bock - BTW this available on tap? Not seen anywhere like this only bottles...


Super Bock on tap????

Are you crazy???? YES!!!!!!!!

...That's only ONE of the Portuguese institutions, alongside with soccer


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I am relieved ????


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > That was some good shooting. You been on a video kick already subscribed to see what destruction you cause next.
> ...


I look forward to being one of the first viewers. Keep the content coming. From your humble subscriber

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dogcatchersito said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > dogcatchersito said:
> ...


THANK you so much. my friend!!! :wave:

You're very kind. I'm glad you've liked it

Best regards ...Q


----------

